# UAE visa for Non-EU spouse of UK citizen



## Txubito (Sep 27, 2012)

Hi all,

Firstly, thank in advance for the help I will receive and all that I've gained by browsing in the past.

My situation is a simple one, I am a UK Citizen who is married to a Moroccan national. We are both currently living in the US (she has a permanent residents card and I have a work visa) and moving to Dubai in January.

Before we do that we will come to London for a couple of months while I get my paperwork sorted from 'home'.

I would like to know what is the procedure for getting my wife's visa for Dubai even though it is myself who has the job offer in Dubai and not her. Will she be able to do that as the wife of a UK Citizen from the UK or have to apply via her embassy etc

Thanks alot in advance.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Entry on any visa here depends on your passport not your status. So, if she comes in on a visit visa, it will not be on arrival. It would need to be applied for in advance by either your future employer or another party (for example, a hotel, which may require a deposit). Alternatively, if you fly EK, you can obtain her visa through the airline. Suggest you ask your employer for advice and assistance. For residency, you would sponsor her after your visa has been processed and stamped in your passport.


----------



## Txubito (Sep 27, 2012)

BedouGirl said:


> Entry on any visa here depends on your passport not your status. So, if she comes in on a visit visa, it will not be on arrival. It would need to be applied for in advance by either your future employer or another party (for example, a hotel, which may require a deposit). Alternatively, if you fly EK, you can obtain her visa through the airline. Suggest you ask your employer for advice and assistance. For residency, you would sponsor her after your visa has been processed and stamped in your passport.


Thanks!! Its the last part I needed clarification on as I am only the second employee with this company in Dubai and the other is an Emirati so didn't need to go through this.


----------

